# Arduino > bug critique lors de téléversements



## diesel52 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je travail avec un Imac 27  fin 2009, 3,33Ghz. 

Je me suis lancé dans la programmation et ait acheté une carte de type ARDUINO. 

Je m'en suis servis assez intensément il y a une semaine (nombre d'écriture sur la carte élevé) et je n'ai rencontré aucun souci.

Ce week end, sur quatre téléversements (écriture du code dans la carte) le mac a planté deux fois :
écran blanc, puis noir, Avec le même bruit que lorsqu'il s'éteint, comme un clic de relais.
Le lecteur CD a fait le même bruit que lorsqu'il s'initialise. 

Obligé de reboot depuis le bouton de marche/arrêt, 
Au lieu d'avoir la pomme, j'ai le message qui m'informe que mon mac s'est éteint en raison d'un problème, je valide, et tout revient normalement.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce même problème, ou aurait un avis à me donner ? 
Du genre arrêter les téléversements :mouais:

Je vous remercie tous d'avance !


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2013)

Je suppose que c'est le drivers (de prise en compte d'écriture vers la carte) qui se vautre et fait planter ton Mac.

Est-il a jour?


----------



## diesel52 (22 Décembre 2013)

Comment puis-je accéder à ce driver ? :confuses:

J'ai installé la dernière version du logiciel ( 1.0.5 )
Je vous remercie d'avoir prêté attention à mon sujet.


----------



## edd72 (22 Décembre 2013)

Quand tu écris :





diesel52 a dit:


> Je me suis lancé dans la programmation et ait acheté une carte de type ARDUINO.


 C'est une Arduino ou ce n'est pas une Arduino?


----------



## diesel52 (22 Décembre 2013)

J'ai une arduino UNO
et une arduino MEGA.

Le logiciel dont je parle est le logiciel qui permet l'écriture et le téléversement du programme dans la carte.


----------



## diesel52 (23 Décembre 2013)

Est-il possible que le bug vienne de mon programme ?

Car sur ceux d'hier, qui étaient propices au bug avaient un défaut :

Je ne sais pas si tu connais la prog de type arduino, mais j'avais oublié de déclarer dans le setup si les constantes  étaient des entrées ou bien des sorties.

Ce soir j'ai refait une série assez intense de téléversements et RAS. Aucun problème.
Etrange !
Une affaire a suivre...

Bon, là, on passe à un problème de développement, et pas de périphérique ! On déménage.


----------



## diesel52 (23 Décembre 2013)

Bon, là, on passe à un problème de développement, et pas de périphérique ! On déménage.[/QUOTE]

Autant pour moi, 
étant donné que la carte est reliée au mac tel un périphérique par un port USB, j'ai pensé être dans la bonne rubrique.
Le problème n'étant pas le développement du programme en lui même. 
Merci d'avoir pris soin de le déplacer !

Bon alors petite mise à jour : 

Dimanche 22 décembre, j'ai téléversé comme un dingue, j'ai pas arrêté, et aucun soucis !!

Lundi 23 Décembre, IDEM, sauf que vers 22Heures, il m'a refait le coup, comme ça sans prévenir ! 

Donc : écran noir, puis blanc, style démarrage. Avec bruit d'initialisation du lecteur cd, et il reste bloqué sur le blanc (et non noir comme j'ai pu le dire plus haut)

J'ai copié le rapport d'erreur si cela peut t'aider ?


----------



## tatouille (25 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

informations nécessaires si l'on veut comprendre le bug:

-- USB latencies
-- buffer sizes
-- sample rate
-- host mode yes/no?

j'ai corrigé l'année dernière  pour un constructeur connu, leur "implémentation" USB: driver/chipset target, qui plantait à cause d'une "race condition" écriture/lecture I/O qui se produisait en dessous de 6ms.

En effet, le rapport de "logs" peut être informatif, mais sans "slave" il est pratiquement impossible d'identifier l'adresse mémoire.

Néanmoins, il y a deux éventualités: le driver qui plante au niveau logiciel, ou bien, c'est le BUS lui-même, cela arrive aussi, d'après les symptômes que vous décrivez cela ne m'étonnerait qu'à moitié.

Bien à vous et joyeux Noël.


----------



## diesel52 (26 Décembre 2013)

Je vous remercie pour vos voeux et je vous les retransmets également 

Concernant notre problème :

Veuillez m'excuser d'avance mais vous maîtrisez certaines notions qui me sont inconnues 

Concernant le bus USB, j'ai ça :



> Bus USB à grande vitesse*:
> 
> Emplacement du contrôleur de lhôte*:	USB intégré
> Gestionnaire du contrôleur de lhôte*:	AppleUSBEHCI
> ...



J'ai donc de connecté sur le bus mon DD externe, un chargeur de souris par induction, et le clavier. 
Le quatrième port est-celui que j'utilise pour connecter la carte Arduino.


Si vous souhaitez d'avantage d'informations, n'hésitez pas à me le demander,
Mais si cela devient trop technique, il faudra certainement m'orienter 

concernant l'hôte, j'ai bien entendu mes 4 ports sur l'Imac, deux ports sur le clavier que je n'utilise que pour connecter une clé USB ou la souris de secours, ainsi qu'un USB host sur le disque-dur multimédia rangé dans mon tiroir, sur lequel est connecté un ventilateur. 

Sur-ce je vous souhaite à tous un très bon réveillon pour le nouvel-an qui se prépare !


----------



## tatouille (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

on va faire plus rapide, est-ce votre matériel ?

Arduino - ArduinoDue

Bien à vous.


----------



## diesel52 (29 Décembre 2013)

Concernant le materiel,
Je programme sur :

- Arduino UNO
- Arduino MEGA

Cordialement.


----------

